# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Kush  fiton ne 23 qershor?

## Akili-A

kjo teme eshte per te sjelle informacione dhe ngjarje te ndryshme mbi zgjedhjet.. 


disa nga analizat e shtypit boteror te ketyre diteve.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/opinio...olumn/2438635/
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/...95J0HN20130620
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-22942607
http://www.neurope.eu/article/eu-urg...-fair-election

----------


## Archon

*Shtypi i huaj mbi zgjedhjet në Shqipëri*

Nё disa artikuj tё botuar dje, dt. 20 qershor 2013, nё shtypin e huaj diskutohej situata zgjedhore nё Shqipёri dhё parashtroheshin disa probleme qё dinamika e zgjedhjeve sjell. Mё poshtё po paraqesim njё pёrmbledhje tё disa pikave kryesore, marrё me shkurtime nga mediat nё fjalё.


*BBC - Pyetje-pёrgjigje: zgjedhjet parlamentare nё Shqipёri*

_Cilat janё problemet kryesore tё kёsaj fushate zgjedhore?_

Ndonёse dy partitё kryesore janё krejt tё kundёrta politikisht, programet e tyre ngjasojnё sё tepёrmi me njёra-tjetrёn. Si Berisha dhe Rama premtojnё zhvillim ekonomik, reformё tё tatimeve dhe hapje tё vendeve tё reja tё punёs. Ata janё tё dy shumё pro-europiane, gjё qё pa dyshim pasqyron njё mbёshtetje tё gjerё tё publikut pёr projektin e integrimit nё Europё.

_A do jenё kёto zgjedhje tё lira dhe tё drejta?_

Pikёpyetja mё e madhe duket se qёndron mbi Komisionin Qendror tё Zgjedhjeve ku pёr momentin nuk ka pёrfaqёsues tё opozitёs. Komisioni prej shtatё vetёsh i caktuar prej parlamentit nё 2012 pёrfshinte tre anёtarё tё emёruar prej shumicёs, tre nga opozita, dhe njё kryetar tё pavarur.

Por kur Lёvizja Socialiste pёr Integrim u tёrhoq nga qeveria nё prill, parlamenti e zёvendёsoi pёrfaqёsuesin e saj nё komision me njё tjetёr pёrfaqёsues tё emёruar nga koalicioni qeverisёs. Opozita reagoi duke thёnё se ky veprim pёrbente shkelje tё ligjit dhe tre pёrfaqёsuesit e saj nё komision dhanё dorёheqjen nё shenjё proteste. Pёr pasojё komisioni aktualisht konsiston nё vetёm katёr anёtarё, pra njё mё pak se minimum prej pesё anёtarёsh qё kёrkon ligji. Opozita po ashtu ka hedhur dyshime mbi vёrtetёsinё e listave tё votuesve. Socialistёt thonё se nё kёto lista janё tё pёrfshirё 28874 duplikime dhe se rreth 352237 votues figurojnё pa adresё tё saktё.

_Ç’tregojnё sondazhet?_

Njё anketim i mbi 1600 votuesve, i publikuar nё fillim tё majit, e vendoste koalicionin e udhёhequr prej socialistёve nё vend tё parё me njё kuotё prej 49 %, pёrkundrejt koalicionit tё udhёhequr nga partia demokratike me kuotё 40 %. Ndёrkohё qё Fryma e Re Demokratike dhe Aleanca Kuq e Zi merrnin nga 5.5 % secila.

Po e njёjta anketё nxirrte njё shifёr prej 60 % tё atyre qё nuk shprehnin aprovim pёr qeverinё e z. Berisha, ndёrkohё qё 17 % e tё anketuarve deklaruan se ishin deri diku tё kёnaqur me kёtё qeveri dhe vetёm 7 % ishin shumё tё kёnaqur. Sondazhe tё tjera kanё treguar edhe njё apati nё masё mes votuesve. Kёshtu, njё anketim i rreth 1000 vetёve, publikuar nё fund tё majit, tregoi se 49.5 % e tё intervistuarve kishin pak interes pёr kёtё fushatё zgjedhore, ndёrsa 17.9 % e tyre thanё se nuk kishin fare interes pёr tё.




*REUTERS - Perёndimi kёmbёngul qё Shqipёria tё shporrё fantazmёn e zgjedhjeve tё kaluara*

Kryeministri i Shqipёrisё pёrgjatё 8 viteve tё kaluara Sali Berisha do tё ketё njё nga betejat mё tё mёdha tё jetёs sё tij tё djelёn qё vjen, kur vendi anёtar i NATO-s tё mbajё zgjedhjet parlamentare, tё cilat do tё mbikёqyren nga afёr prej perёndimit i cili nga ana e tij ёshtё mё tepёr i interesuar tё kёqyrё se si do tё sillen palёt se sa cili do tё jetё rezultati pёrfundimtar i zgjedhjeve.

Egziston njё shqetёsim i madh pёr tё parё nёse ky vend i varfёr i Ballkanit do tё arrijё apo jo tё realizojё zgjedhjet e para tё lira e tё drejta nё dy dekadat qё kanё kaluar qysh prej rёnies sё komunizmit, gjё e cila po nuk u arrit vё nё dyshim progresin drejt anёtarёsimit nё Bashkimin Europian, plus qё mbart potencial pёr trazira.

Njё grindje politike mes palёve ka bёrё qё organi mё i lartё zgjedhor, Komisioni Qendror i Zgjedhjeve, tё jetё i paplotё nё stafin e tij e qё do tё thotё se ky institucion nuk ka pёr tё qenё nё gjendje tё çertifikojё rezultatin e zgjedhjeve. Diplomatёt perёndimorё kanё paralajmёruar se zgjedhёsit mund tё manipulohen.

Njё diplomat i huaj e krahasoi proçesin zgjedhor nё vendin buzё Adriatikut me skenat e filmave tё regjizorit Quentin Tarantino ku njё tufё njerёzish i drejtojnё tytat e armёve njёri-tjetrit.

“Edhe sikur vetёm gjysma e atyre gjёrave qё po na dёgjojnё veshёt tё jetё e vёrtetё, kjo tregon pёr mendimin tim se ka njё fushatё tё gjerё pёr t’i shtyrё njerёzit tё votojnё nё njё mёnyrё tё caktuar” tha diplomati nё fjalё, i cili insistoi qё emri tё mos i bёhej publik. “Njё gjё e tillё ёshtё pa dyshim shqetёsuese."

Qeveria qё vjen do tё pёrballet me njё ekonomi e cila po ndjen efektet e krizёs sё Eurozonёs, e veçanёrisht tё Greqisё dhe Italisё fqinje, vende ku rreth 1 milion emigrantё shqiptarё punojnё pёr tё dёrguar para tek familjet e tyre nё atdhe.

Ndonёse Shqipёria e shmangu krizёn e reçesionit, remitancat pёsuan rёnie dhe Banka Botёrore e Fondi Monetar Ndёrkombёtar kanё shprehur shqetёsim pёr borxhin publik prej 62.9 pёrqind tё prodhimit si dhe njё defiçit buxhetor qё u rrit me 40 pёrqind nё çerekun e parё tё kёtij viti, krahasuar me tё njёjtёn periudhё tё vitit tё mёparshёm.



*USA TODAY - Fushatё zgjedhore shqiptare, por me stil amerikan*

Thellё nё viset e Ballkanit dy prej promovuesve politikё mё tё njohur tё botёs perёndimore, John Podesta -- arkitekt i dy fushatave tё suksesshme presidenciale tё Bill Klintonit -- dhe ish-kryeministri britanik Tony Blair, do tё ndeshen kokё mё kokё nё njёrёn nga fushatat zgjedhore mё tё çuditshme dhe njёkohёsisht mё problematike tё pёrvojёs sё tyre ndёr vite.

Pёr kёto dy skuadra lobuesish loja luhet jo thjesht pёr milionat qё u janё premtuar nё pagesa pёr konsultime, si dhe fitimprurjen prej kontratave tё mёtejshme tё lobimit, por edhe pёr atё se kush do tё mburret se arriti tё korrё fitore nё njё fushatё qё pёrfshin 66 parti, tё ndara nё tё paktёn tre koalicione, ku nuk mungon urrejtja e thekur nё secilin kamp. Tё dyja palёt bashkё – kryeministri prej qendrёs sё majtё Sali Berisha nga njёra anё, i cili synon mandatin e tretё, dhe sfiduesi i tij socialisti Edi Rama nga ana tjetёr– ia kanё dalё ta transformojnё kёtё proçes zgjedhor nё njё pёrzjerje tё çuditshme tё mitingjeve elektorale thuajse non-stop, autokolonave me makina me altoparlantё qё tё shpojnё veshёt, njё serie debatesh televizive ku pёrfaqёsuesit e tё dyja palёve i bёrtasin njёri-tjetrit, si dhe njё mbulim televiziv i fushatёs prej mёngjesit e deri nё darkё qё nuk ёshtё shumё ndryshe prej ç’ndodh nё raste tё tilla nё Çikago apo nё Hjuston. Tё djelёn votuesit do tё vendosin se cili fiton.

----------


## Akili-A

rrofsh korca, se po pertoja ti perktheja.

----------


## dielli1

....kam mendimin se asnjera pal nuk do i pranoj rezultatet e votimit dhe kjo do ishte nje katastrofe per vendin.Megjithate do te donja,qe ky parashikim i imi te dal i gabueshem....Edhe Berisha,e edhe Rama,ne qoftese humbin zgjehjet,per ta ka perfuduar karriera politike,prandaj eshte e veshtire per ta qe te pranojne rezultatet.Nisur nga ky parashikim i bije qe Shqiperija,e edhe Shqiptaret ne pergjithesi do te dalin popull i pa kulturuar ne kete aspekt....

...Mirepo qeshte e verteta,edhe Rama,e edhe Berisha,do kishte me qene mire per vendin qe te heqin dore krejtesisht nga politika,sepse qe te dyte kane treguar se nuk jane demokrat,perkundrazi jane totalitarist....

----------

